# How intelligent (or stupid) are whippets?



## FinellaGlen (12 May 2009)

I've only ever had whippets so I can't compare them with any other breed but I have been wondering how intelligent they are compared to other breeds?  At the moment we have two whippet bitches and the younger one seems far more intelligent than the older one.  She is quick to learn new things and gets herself into trouble regularly by devising new ways to scavenge food  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So can any of you dog experts enlighten me as to how the whippet brain compares to other breeds?


----------



## BigRed (12 May 2009)

Whippets are hounds, so they have a different way of thinking.  They are not suited to strict obedience type work.

I had a Doberman who loved to learn, her brain was like a sponge, you could teach her a new trick every day, but she could also be willful and hyper.

Of my current whippets, I have one as sharp as a needle and very bright and clever, her mother was laid back and only interested in hunting.  An aunt that was only interested in eating and sleeping.

I know people who can never let their whippets off the lead,  mine all come to call, sit, lay down and speak on command.  This is all IF there isn't something worth chasing...

I did read that a whippet bitch once won the obedience class at crufts, but I think that was a long time ago !


----------



## FinellaGlen (12 May 2009)

tracey01 - thanks for that!  My oldest girl is definitely only interested in food and sleeping.  She doesn't do "tricks" and looks at you witheringly if you suggest playing a game.  

Both my girls are exercised off lead every day and both come to call.  The older girl just jogs back to me but the younger one races back and sits obediently waiting for the next command which is great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Both will sit, lie down and wait on command and also raise a paw if requested.  I've not tried to teach either of them to speak on command.  They're not very vocal dogs so I'm not sure how to do that?

I really love my girls but I am just very aware of the differences in their attitude and trainability.


----------



## CAYLA (12 May 2009)

They are clever, in a cunning way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and very 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sly with it, my whippet boy is a very clever dog, he can be very naughtly and look very innocent at the same time and quickly dispurse from the scene of the crime 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 leaving my dumb ass rotti to take the blame 
	
	
		
		
	


	








, my whippey girl is not so clever but very cheeky and back answers alot, and because she is so small and cute, she gets away with murder 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Both mine do as they are told and have fab recall, and my whippet boy also retrieves to hand, esp his frizby, he loves it


----------



## FinellaGlen (12 May 2009)

Thanks Cala. I was hoping that you'd give me your expert opinion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mine are both quite sly when they get up to mischief but they also give themselves away with their guilty expressions.  Ha ha!


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 May 2009)

Not had my wippet long but compared to our greyhounds she hits mensa scores.  Compared to the sheppards we had before she is the school dunce.
She will come to call if nothing else more interesting happening.  Retrieves ball and drops on command.  Has worked out how to open doors which the greyhounds just stand looking at.  Best of all though is she just seems to love life and is always happy


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (14 May 2009)

Well, my whippet (nearly a whippet!) has a nickname of 'sneaky ****er', so he's been intelligent enough to earn that!


----------

